# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anavar biosira real or fake

## dianabol28

Hello i purchased the anavar of this drug company tell me know if true or false?

----------


## imnotnatty

Open the package and put a pic of the actual pill if you can.

----------


## mietek

Biosira is fake, it is winstrol , I had that one tested came out as winstrol

just look at the price, anavar is expensive and there is no way you can buy anavar for this price

it is fake

----------


## dianabol28

thanks I'll keep 'up to date

----------


## dianabol28

hello friends here l 'anavar that i have sold? What do you say?

I started a cycle from 30mg a day.

Thank you

----------

